# ADHD



## jojofogarty (May 13, 2020)

For the ADHD I noticed you can switch between true bypass and  buffered. Should I use a normal 3pdt breakout board or should I use the one for buffered effects?


----------



## Barry (May 13, 2020)

I think your going to want to hard wire that one


----------



## jojofogarty (May 13, 2020)

Barry said:


> I think your going to want to hard wire that one


How can you tell? is there a general rule for when I can use a breakout board versus when I should hand wire it? Thanks


----------



## Barry (May 13, 2020)

jojofogarty said:


> How can you tell? is there a general rule for when I can use a breakout board versus when I should hand wire it? Thanks


On that one the number of connections don't match up for one, also if the build documents show it hardwired anyway other than traditional


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (May 14, 2020)

Would this work? It should, right?








						3PDT Breakout Board (for Buffered effects) - PedalPCB.com
					

3PDT Breakout Board for Buffered Effects




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Robert (May 14, 2020)

pedjok said:


> Would this work? It should, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not for this one...   The wiring for the ADHD is a little different from any of the other projects so it will need to be hard wired.


----------

